# Fishing trip interrupted by massive great white shark



## Marko Tsourkan (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.grindtv.com/outdoor/blog...massive+great+white+shark+off+north+carolina/


----------



## half_hack (Dec 1, 2011)

Nice story. Glad everyone include (shark too) came out ok. 
reminds me of this picture from National Geographic
http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2011/11/national_geographic_photo_cont.html#photo8


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Dec 1, 2011)

Really cool link, by the way. 

M


----------



## Jim (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## Eamon Burke (Dec 2, 2011)

That's how you know the surf is good. Sharks are always where the good waves are.


----------



## Jim (Dec 2, 2011)

johndoughy said:


> That's how you know the surf is good. Sharks are always where the good waves Tasty Snacks are.



FTFY


----------



## jmforge (Dec 12, 2011)

Wow!!! Big fish!!! They do occasionally vacation down here in the warmer climes. About 20 or so years back, somebody caught one on the hump off of Islamorada in the Keys that weighed in at about 1600 pounds!!! This one might have been bigger than that.


----------

